# May 2014 Theme Voting



## Fin (Apr 22, 2014)

Poll closes April 28th at 11:59 PM GMT+1.




Click here for the current time


----------



## Dictarium (Apr 22, 2014)

I really want to try a one-side-of-the-conversation dramatic monologue so if you could all vote for option 1 that'd be much appreciated.


----------



## godofwine (Apr 22, 2014)

Dictarium said:


> I really want to try a one-side-of-the-conversation dramatic monologue so if you could all vote for option 1 that'd be much appreciated.


We could do that with any one of them, bro. For the first time I incorporated dialogue into my story for the first time last round and I liked it. If the one wins that I voted for I already have my direction, which is going to be more dialogue and less narrative. I am more comfy in narrative, so I am trying to branch out and force myself to go outside my comfy zone. That's the only way I am going to get good at it, or at the very least, get more familiar


----------



## aj47 (Apr 23, 2014)

How was this list compiled?  I see my suggestions aren't on it so I'm supposing one has to be some sort of insider to have their suggestions listed...


----------



## Fin (Apr 23, 2014)

One of your suggestions would need to be seconded by another member.


----------



## aj47 (Apr 23, 2014)

Ah, okay, gotcha.   I figured it was something.


----------



## godofwine (Apr 23, 2014)

I actually got a couple in this month. Cool.


----------

